# Duck stance tweaking my knee...



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Too wide of a stance can cause some pain in the knees. Stance width is all preference and there is really no correct width. Shoulder width is a good starting point when you are starting out. One thing I see a lot of is people riding with their shoulders open to the nose of the board. This is a bad habit and puts a lot of pressure on the back knee when riding duck angles. Make sure your shoulders are for the most part parallel to the board. It may take a while to find the "perfect" stance for you, just find one that feels comfortable and try it out. If you end up not liking it, you can always change it again.


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

The first question you should ask yourself is... Do I have a twin shape board or a directional shape board? 

If you are rocking a twin, I suggest an even duck stance where the front foot and back foot have the same degrees. If you are rocking a directional shape board, I suggest a 0 for your back foot. I say this because when carving or turning, its nice to have your back foot in a spot where it can apply even torsional pressure on both edges. It provides for easy turning IMO. Front foot can be anything as long as its forward somewhat. 

Remember though, take all this info with a grain of salt. Everyone likes it differently so its up to you in the end how you set it up. Just pick something comfortable


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think it matters what board you're riding. You can ride a forward stance on a twin board for all you like and a duck stance on a directional board.

Like Snowolf said, try messing around with the width, then try changing the angles of the binding if it still hurts. Those bindings with cant foot beds can also help if you rock wide stance.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

It took me about 5 trips to the hill when I first started riding before I found something confortable. The width is most likely where the pain is coming from but while your fixing that play around with the angles and you will eventually find something confortable.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would probably change your angles to +15,-9 or -6 and check your stance width. Like people said more often then not the width is what screws up people's knees, because the angles you have aren't extreme.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Also, the +18 for the front is not generally a setting I would use for a newer rider to get their sea legs with.


first thing i noticed as well in the OP. +15 or 12,-9 would be a good start imo, unlike what a previous post said i wouldnt reccomend a 0 degree back foot personally until more experience, it takes a different style of riding in my opinion to do such, not conducive to learning. second part is just my opinion so take it with a grain of salt..


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I changed it up, brought my bindings each inward about a 1/2 inch and feels a whole lot better. Changed my angles up to +9 -9, wondering if I should go more forward in the front. Going out for my first runs tomorrow so I guess I'll see how it handles.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I have duck stance 12 on each side. I think I may flatten out the back foot though eventually, we'll see. i spent the better part of an afternoon fixing our setups though, centering the bindings, making the highbacks even with the edge, centering the straps and moving the gas pedals out further.


----------

